
China-owned oil tanker changes name in apparent effort to evade U.S. sanctions - HillaryBriss
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-shipping-oil-sanctions-malaysia-exclu/exclusive-china-owned-oil-tanker-changes-name-in-apparent-effort-to-evade-u-s-sanctions-idUSKCN1V60I2
======
ale22
Reminds me of that scene from the movie "Lord of War" where they re-paint
quickly over the original name of the ship and put a new flag on the ship in
10 minutes.

------
avocado4
Western nations (US, EU, Japan, Hong Kong, Australia, etc) have a lot of
differences especially as of late, but it's important to step back and
remember that there's too much in common to give up, particularly with respect
to rule of law, human rights, value of individual human life, and democracy.

China is at the extreme opposite end of the spectrum, where cheating is the
way of life for regular people as well as the government. If you don't trick
somebody you are stupid. Winners are those who outmaneuver the "rules".
Bringing the old glory to Han race (not nation) is core operating principle
for the Party. I'm saying this as somebody who lived in China as well as EU
and the US.

IMO it is important to step back and think critically about the fundamental
liberal values currently under assault, with plenty of authoritarian
propaganda at work. Trump will be gone relatively soon, and it's important to
looks past the superficial differences he's highlighting, and to try and
maintain alliance around rule of law and other liberal principles that brought
unprecedented peace and prosperity to billions of people. We already had
plenty of authoritarian master race driven powerful states in the past and it
always ends the same way.

~~~
xster
This has so many layers mental gymnastics and fiction applied it's hard to
know where to start.

The US overthrows the Iranian democratically elected government to maintain
BP's regional dominance because the government threatened to use their
country's natural resources' profits to benefit its people. Installs puppet
and helps the puppet plan to build 23 nuclear reactors (and the secret police
Savak among other things). Puppet gets overthrown by the people and now Iran
has 'nuclear ambitions'. And that's after getting the other puppet Saddam to
go to war with Iran and then getting rid of the other puppet because now he's
US armed like ISIS. And now Iran has a sanction and the sanction is used
against other geopolitical rivals.

This is a pyramid scheme of imperialism laid upon stacks and stacks of dead
bodies but China cheats because they changed the name of a ship?

------
gruez
>But both the Latin Venture and the Pacific Bravo transmitted the same unique
identification number, IMO9206035

You'd think that they'd bother to change that along with the name...

~~~
GuiA
If it’s a number issued by the International Maritime Organization for life,
how would you do that? You can’t make up a number, and if you use a number
used by another ship you’d have to make sure that your ship matches exactly
the ship registered under that number so that you can fool anyone checking -
and even then, that’d probably buy you a short amount of time but you’d still
get caught.

~~~
derefr
How do you get a number assigned in the first place? I'd assume you'd have a
shipwright just go through that process for a hypothetical ship they have
"under construction" exactly matching your ship, then never build that ship,
but instead assign its number to your ship.

